# Anyone want fifa 08 for free.



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a ps3 copy of fifa 08 if anyone wants it, I know its an old game but someone might want to play it, free to good home :thumb:


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Now gone to it's new home.


----------

